# Repairing Hairline Cracks in Plaster Walls



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

jerome8283 said:


> What is the best way to repair hairline cracks in plaster walls?


Use self adhesive fiberglass mesh tape over the cracks. 

http://www.fibreglassmesh.com/product1.htm

If you have alot of spider web cracks, you can apply large 'webs' or large sheets of mesh over the areas.

Purchase Durabond compound mix. H.D. carries it. Get the 90 minute kind. Mix it according to directions to a plaster-like consistency. Apply it over the mesh tape as you would normal joint compound over drywall. If you have a large area to repair, then skim coat it over the mesh.
Allow it to dry, then scrape any lumps, or lines down with a trowel or 6" taping knife. Apply an additional skim coat over that. 
When that coat dries, if it needs another coat - use redimix light weight compound to skim coat again. Make sure that each coat you do is 'thinner' in it's thickness, and wider than the previous coat. Last, sand it as you would normal drywall.....

If the areas are worse off, you can refer to this information:

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/tvprograms/asktoh/qaarticle/0,16588,1052047,00.html


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks!​


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

jerome8283 said:


> Thanks!​


Good luck...and let's see those 'before' and 'after' pics when Ur done !!


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

The crack does not go beyond the drywall, it's just a hairline crack in the paint. Sorry.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

jerome8283 said:


> The crack does not go beyond the drywall, it's just a hairline crack in the paint. Sorry.


 
:laughing: ...no problem, that is good news = less repair work to do for you...


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

When I come across hairline cracks that are not deep I lightly sand, apply lightweight spakle, sand, spot prime, pole sand the whole wall with 150 grit clean up and paint away. If its in the corner I lightly sand and caulk with acrylic latex caulk.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Darylh said:


> When I come across hairline cracks that are not deep I lightly sand, apply lightweight spakle, sand, spot prime, pole sand the whole wall with 150 grit clean up and paint away. If its in the corner I lightly sand and caulk with acrylic latex caulk.


We do the same....comes out looking great after the new paint....:thumbsup:


----------



## marjac001 (Nov 17, 2011)

I only have a few spider cracks and they are in the corner of the wall and about 3-6 inches long. I think they are from house setteling. Thanks


----------

